# E code for environmental allergies



## marymurk (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestion for an e-code to be used when the reaction is caused by environment or even unknown.  Our abstracting program requires an e-code - would appreciate any input.


----------



## erjones147 (Apr 18, 2014)

What Dx code are you using for "environmental allergies"? To me, environmental allergies would be more in line with rhinitis in the 477 range and not a toxic or anaphylactic reaction in the 995 range


----------

